# http://socialanxietymatch.com/



## MORGS (Apr 9, 2006)

http://socialanxietymatch.com/
please join there is not enough people


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Those pictures of those people on the front page who don't look like they have SAD at all probably scare a lot of SADers away. :lol


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

:lol 

:agree


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Yeah... I guess they figured pictures of nevous people sweating and looking anxious wouldn't be appealing for a dating site... eventhough its called "social anxiety match" :con

Btw, this has already been brought up in this thread: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/vie ... hp?t=41150


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

sprinter said:


> Those pictures of those people on the front page who don't look like they have SAD at all probably scare a lot of SADers away. :lol


oh I know they look very un-sad. They look almost warped. :lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

Just to let you guys know....a lot of these specialty dating sites are just sharing each other's databases and you might not be communicating with socially anxious people at all. You might find people who signed up via some dating site for narcistic people for all you know.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

nesteroff said:


> sprinter said:
> 
> 
> > Those pictures of those people on the front page who don't look like they have SAD at all probably scare a lot of SADers away. :lol
> ...


haha my thoughts as well :lol


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

Pretty cool site, not really many girls in my area though... But I was surprised how many ppl were brave enough to post a profile!


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Hm... been a member for a while. There is no one within 50 miles of me, but I did get an interesting email recently from someone at the site. The email originates from outside North America. What do you think... should I reply? :lol



> Dearest One,
> 
> My pleasure writing you this few lines of words, I hope today finds you well. I felt greatly impressed after reading your profile today. My name is <edited out by OneIsALonelyNumber>
> 
> ...


Sounds like some kind of scam to me, but life has left me cold and cynical.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> Hm... been a member for a while. There is no one within 50 miles of me, but I did get an interesting email recently from someone at the site. The email originates from outside North America. What do you think... should I reply? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smells like Spam to me. When I used personals sites I used to get alot of messages like that. Actually, those were the only responses I ever got to my profiles :lol No specific information, shady details, always asking you to write them at a given email address. That's why personals sites have mailboxes, so you don't have to use your regular email when first corresponding with someone. Don't answer it, they are just preying on lonely people by fishing for email addresses so they can spam you.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> Hm... been a member for a while. There is no one within 50 miles of me, but I did get an interesting email recently from someone at the site. The email originates from outside North America. What do you think... should I reply? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His rich uncle probably died and left a big Inheritance and he needs a trustworthy person (you) to help him sneak $$20 MILLION USD out of the country. For your support you will receive 10%. All he needs is your bank account information and $5,000 wired to him so he can get the paperwork started.


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

hellonlegs said:


> Hey ill volunteer to replace those condom commercial model people with a pic of me looking down at the floor, foot twitching away, and my face going beat red. What do ya say? :b


 :lol :haha :lol


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Someone contacted from the site and I responded back to them. But when they replied for the second time I realized it's probably some scammer trying to get my bank information. :wife 

They made up a story about being the air to over 16 million dollars and needing help in transfering the money overseas. Has anyone else been in contact with this user? This just screams scam. And it pisses me off that they would take advantage of the a social anxiety dating site to do it!


----------



## Nick1979 (Oct 14, 2004)

OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> Hm... been a member for a while. There is no one within 50 miles of me, but I did get an interesting email recently from someone at the site. The email originates from outside North America. What do you think... should I reply? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got that same exact email. Was it from someone called joyce102? I wanted to respond just out of curiosity. Wanted to see what the scam was. I searched the name online and someone else got the same email and said it was a scam. He didn't get into details.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

dez said:


> Someone contacted from the site and I responded back to them. But when they replied for the second time I realized it's probably some scammer trying to get my bank information. :wife
> 
> They made up a story about being the air to over 16 million dollars and needing help in transfering the money overseas. Has anyone else been in contact with this user? This just screams scam. And it pisses me off that they would take advantage of the a social anxiety dating site to do it!


Read up on the age old '419' scams. Which I was making a parody of in my original post in this thread.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I get e-mails telling me I have a message from that site. Yes, I got a message from "Joyce" somebody bulls---. That place sucks my anal hair.. You aren't going to meet anyone. I need to work on cancelling that membership.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

This reminds me, I've had an unread message for about a month. I should probably get rid of my account since I feel bad not responding to people, or at least amend my profile to say I'm really lax about visiting that site.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Nick1979 said:


> I got that same exact email. Was it from someone called joyce102? I wanted to respond just out of curiosity. Wanted to see what the scam was. I searched the name online and someone else got the same email and said it was a scam. He didn't get into details.


Yeah, it was joyce102. Since the cat's out of the bag...

http://www.socialanxietymatch.com/joyce102.html


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> Location: abidjan, abidjan, Ivory Coast


Most likely its a variant on the nigerian money scam. I've gotten it on a couple of dating sites, a lot.


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

The problem is not only are they laughing out loud, plus they
are doing it TOGETHER!!! 
ahahah, seems like a scam website.

They could place smiling people in front, but not in
a big group, eh?


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> Nick1979 said:
> 
> 
> > I got that same exact email. Was it from someone called joyce102? I wanted to respond just out of curiosity. Wanted to see what the scam was. I searched the name online and someone else got the same email and said it was a scam. He didn't get into details.
> ...


Yeah, if you respond to the user they will send you an email with the following message:



> Dearest One,
> 
> Thank you for your responds to me, I hope that all is well with you, Thanks be to God. May God bless you as you listern to me, I believe and hope that this mail will finds you in good health and faith.
> 
> ...


They also have an attachment with two pictures of a woman. I didn't download them for obvious reasons. I think it's safe to say this is a major scam. I wonder if that entire website is just a hoax.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't know anything about the site but it seems to me you should be able to go to your profile and change all the details.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

> I wonder if that entire website is just a hoax.


hum, i didnt get any of the weird emails.. i messaged a few people hoping to find pen-friends.. well, one wrote back ONCE and never again. and another seems like a real person, but i duno. guess i'll find out someday, soon enough .. :lol

the site in general, has an eerie feel to it.. maybe just cuz no one else is on there? or all this crap every has posted has me weirded out... :lol ..


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

> SocialAnxietyMatch.com and/or third parties may, from time to time, send e-mail messages to Users containing advertisements, promotions, etc. Such e-mail will be sent to mailbox(es) as submitted by User upon sign up. SocialAnxietyMatch.com does not make any representation or warranty with respect to the content of any such e-mail messages or any goods or services which may be obtained from such third parties, and User agrees that SocialAnxietyMatch.com shall not have any liability with respect thereto.


Courtesy of their TOS. They can spam your inbox there and other parties probably can as well. The whole thing is sounding worthless from what i've read here so far.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Yeah the site is pretty bad. I did notice some people I know from here though.


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

Nae said:


> His rich uncle probably died and left a big Inheritance and he needs a trustworthy person (you) to help him sneak $$20 MILLION USD out of the country. For your support you will receive 10%. All he needs is your bank account information and $5,000 wired to him so he can get the paperwork started.


 :lol I get those all the time!!


----------

